
Ask HN: Any Open Source Inventory/Stock/Store Management Desktop or Web App? - techaddict009
Hi,
I am searching some good open source or free desktop or web based inventory management software.<p>I have few relatives who have stories I am trying to help them with technology but I am unable to find some good free softwares and most of them are paid and have heavy costing which this small vendors cant afford.<p>Thanks
Vivek
======
sdiq
May not necessarily be what you are looking for but close, I think:
[https://github.com/OpenLMIS/open-lmis](https://github.com/OpenLMIS/open-
lmis).

